# Opinion sobre estacion soldadora/desoldadora



## miltoncorreo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hola gente   

No se si este es el lugar adecuado para esta pregunta. Estoy interesado en comprarme una estacion soldadora/desoldadora y me han ofrecido una Cebek ST80400. En este link encontrareis sus caracteristicas http://www.fadisel.es/STARTEC-SOLDA...DESOLDAR-80W-PRO-STARTEC-ST-80400_R_1198.aspx. Parece bastante polivalente pero no conozco la marca. De momento la utilizare para soldar y desoldar mis PCB, pero en un futuro puede q utilize SMD.

Bueno espero vuestras sabias opiniones 

Saludos



> Todos somos ignorantes. Lo que ocurre es que no todos ignoramos las mismas cosas


----------



## Selkir (Mar 20, 2009)

Yo si que conozco algo esa marca, no está mal, la verdad.

La estación la veo bastante decente. El método de combinar el soldador con el desoldador en un mismo  lo veo un tanto curioso, por el resto bien.


Pd. Soy más partidario de los equipos JBC, la pega es el precio


----------



## miltoncorreo (Mar 20, 2009)

Gracias Selkir, me la compre el otro día y por ahora se esta portando

Saludos


----------



## Selkir (Mar 20, 2009)

Me alegro!

Por cierto, sigo teniendo curiosidad en el método ese de dos en uno jeje ¿me podrías decir como es eso?
y lo más importante, ¿por cuanto te salio?


----------



## miltoncorreo (Mar 20, 2009)

Pues me costo 230€ y sobre el dos en uno pues para soldar utiliza un sistema de calentamiento variable (resistivo supongo) y para desoldar tiene una bomba de vacio que succiona el estaño, la bomba se activa con un boton que se le acopla al mango del soldador es bastante comodo. No sé si t referias a eso

Saludos


----------

